# V-taper workout



## John H. (Oct 11, 2004)

I checked here but did not find a workout devoted specifically to the V-Taper. 

Does anyone have any information on this? (Broader shoulders, bigger chest, pecs, lats, back, narrow waist, etc.). There is a workout devoted to this in FITNESSRX FOR MEN (September 2004 issue) with Nick Auger...

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 11, 2004)

That would be rather akin to "hey, do this stuff and dont look small anymore."

Seems rather cheesy to string it all together as if it would be any different, than your normal every day training.

Get big, and stop being fat = V taper. There are many ways to skin a cat, right? I dont do any pullups or pulldowns, but most articles are going to tell you that you must.


----------



## SlimShady (Oct 11, 2004)

I read the V-Taper article. I like that magazine a lot. I'm never going to be able to compete as a body builder, but I enjoy working out and trying to look my best and stay healthy. I think the mag is geared towards people like me. 

 I thought the V-Taper article was very interesting. Sort of a workout plan for aspiring models, instead of aspiring BB'ers? It was just a workout plan that was geared toward wide shoulder, narrow waist looks. Yeah, pretty much all body-building will do that, but the article's different approach (the V-Taper hook) might motivate some people to work out. That's always a good thing.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 11, 2004)

SlimShady said:
			
		

> I read the V-Taper article. I like that magazine a lot. I'm never going to be able to compete as a body builder, but I enjoy working out and trying to look my best and stay healthy. I think the mag is geared towards people like me.
> QUOTE]
> 
> youre never going to be *able* to compete or you dont *want* to compete?


----------



## shad (Oct 11, 2004)

try for a bigger back. LAt Pull downs are great for this since it works the upper part of your back, as well as dual axis row (Both Machines). You could also perform these with cables.

The dual axis row really works on most upper back muscles which is really gonna help you achieve the oh so sought out V-Shape.


----------



## SlimShady (Oct 11, 2004)

I'll never be able to compete, for several reasons - I'm already 43 years old and I just begun doing regular workouts about 4 weeks ago. For almost all of my life, I was naturally light weight and sort of blessed with the ability to stay in pretty good shape, (no matter what I ate or did physically). In other words, I never worked out, because I was just genetically lucky and naturally slim. 

 Then about 4 years ago, I was in an accident and my shoulder got destroyed. I dislocated my clavicle at the sternum, dislocated shoulder, broken scapula, broken shoulder and of course, it messed up the rotator cuff. My left clavicle now points down and and somehow formed a new joint behind my chest. I spent four years protecting the shoulder and not really doing anything physical because it was always painful. It would pop out of socket very easily. This summer, I noticed that the shoulder had started to atrophy. It killed me to look in the mirror and I decided I had to do something to try to change things. Living on pain medication and having a gimp arm sucks. The docs gave me the okay to start some light workouts. I can pretty much do whatever I want as long as it doesn't result in pain in the joints. Muscle soreness is okay, pain in the joint means I need to back off. 

 Anyhow, I started off working out with 8 pound dumbells. It's been 4 weeks and I am up to doing cable pull-downs of 75lbs. I know, that weight is nothing for you guys but for me, it is like a miracle. For two years I couldn't reach my arm higher than my head. 

 So my goals are to get back in shape and try to coax this bad shoulder back to life. I refuse to live life as a cripple. I'll never be a body builder, but I'm going to try and look like the guy in the V-Taper article and make this shoulder of mine become as good as new.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 11, 2004)

well damn man thx for the story. im glad to see you have a positive attitude about the situation. good luck with your goals.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## John H. (Oct 13, 2004)

*Just wondered*



			
				Mudge said:
			
		

> That would be rather akin to "hey, do this stuff and dont look small anymore."
> 
> Seems rather cheesy to string it all together as if it would be any different, than your normal every day training.
> 
> Get big, and stop being fat = V taper. There are many ways to skin a cat, right? I dont do any pullups or pulldowns, but most articles are going to tell you that you must.



Hi Mudge,

I just wondered if anyone has any special ideas or have been particularly successful with some form of exercise they use and are happy with. I am ok now myself - this is my favorite area to work on - guess it is natural for me... I am naturally wide anyway on top and slim in the waist and I love doing things to make myself even better overall but especially here. Being really muscular especially in the upper torso gives you an advantage and feeling that you can do just about anything and you are really alive and well...

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Oct 13, 2004)

SlimShady said:
			
		

> I read the V-Taper article. I like that magazine a lot. I'm never going to be able to compete as a body builder, but I enjoy working out and trying to look my best and stay healthy. I think the mag is geared towards people like me.
> 
> I thought the V-Taper article was very interesting. Sort of a workout plan for aspiring models, instead of aspiring BB'ers? It was just a workout plan that was geared toward wide shoulder, narrow waist looks. Yeah, pretty much all body-building will do that, but the article's different approach (the V-Taper hook) might motivate some people to work out. That's always a good thing.



Hi Slim,

I like the magazine very much myself. It sure has a lot of good information. And good articles. Whether a model or a bodybuilder I think the article was helpful and inspiring. Nick Auger the model in the article is 6'2" and weighs 200 pounds I found out from searching on www.ask.com.  I knew he was good but I did not realize he was so tall which makes me realize there is not one ounce of fat on his body. He IS ALL MUSCLE. Perfectly developed.  I think another 10-15 pounds of  solid muscle on him and he would be perfect. He sure shows  confidence in himself by the way he carrys himself but he is not a prideful person - I have a lot of respect and admiration for him and what he has done. He is very inspiring, as a Bodybuilder and a Man and Human Being. He knows he is damn good but he does not "say" that himself - his body says it for him naturally so. He earned what he has and I am damn proud of him - just as I am of any Man that works and does his very best.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Oct 13, 2004)

*Competing*



			
				bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> SlimShady said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 13, 2004)

John H. said:
			
		

> Hi Bullet,
> 
> Competing is up to each individual to me. If you want to, fine, if not, fine. As long as you are working to be your very best I think that is most important.
> 
> Take Care, John H.



i agree john i was simply inquiring if there was a disability involved in his decision to not compete or if it was just a choice.

 no offense but your posts give me a headache.


----------



## John H. (Oct 13, 2004)

*Stick with it...*



			
				SlimShady said:
			
		

> I'll never be able to compete, for several reasons - I'm already 43 years old and I just begun doing regular workouts about 4 weeks ago. For almost all of my life, I was naturally light weight and sort of blessed with the ability to stay in pretty good shape, (no matter what I ate or did physically). In other words, I never worked out, because I was just genetically lucky and naturally slim.
> 
> Then about 4 years ago, I was in an accident and my shoulder got destroyed. I dislocated my clavicle at the sternum, dislocated shoulder, broken scapula, broken shoulder and of course, it messed up the rotator cuff. My left clavicle now points down and and somehow formed a new joint behind my chest. I spent four years protecting the shoulder and not really doing anything physical because it was always painful. It would pop out of socket very easily. This summer, I noticed that the shoulder had started to atrophy. It killed me to look in the mirror and I decided I had to do something to try to change things. Living on pain medication and having a gimp arm sucks. The docs gave me the okay to start some light workouts. I can pretty much do whatever I want as long as it doesn't result in pain in the joints. Muscle soreness is okay, pain in the joint means I need to back off.
> 
> ...



Hi Slim,

Stick with it Buddy! You will be damn glad you did. 

I injured my shoulder (rotator) and it hurt real bad to lift my arm up. I laid off it for awhile and it just seemed to get worse. I read an article about using weight lifting when injured - you start off very low weight and reps and work up gradually and "sanely"... Believe me it works because I am a hell-of-a-lot better and have no pain anymore there and can lift just like I used to before being injured. Sometimes you have to kinda "nurse" yourself back to good health sanely so using common sense but you do want to not baby yourself too much either. You'll kinda know within yourself how far you can go or not honestly speaking. You will find you are helping yourself back to good health through weight lifting. The Human Body is meant to be utilized... Too much rest can be very harmful.

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Oct 13, 2004)

*?*



			
				bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> i agree john i was simply inquiring if there was a disability involved in his decision to not compete or if it was just a choice.
> 
> no offense but your posts give me a headache.



Hi Bullet,

I see what you are saying "disability-wise"... If you really can not because of a disability you just plain can not sometimes... 

Honestly speaking, why would my posts give you a headache?  

Take Care, John H.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 13, 2004)

Lat pull downs, seated rows with shoulders up, and diet


----------

